# probleme mit  kernel 2.6.8 USB keyboard

## trashcity

hab gerade einen neuen kernel erstellt mit 

```
make all
```

jetzt kommt beim booten nach 

```
starting pci hotplugging

can´t load module ati-agp

missing kernel or user mode driver ati-agp

can´t load module ohci-hcd

missing kernel or user mode driver ohci-hcd

can´t load module ohci-hcd

missing kernel or user mode driver ohci-hcd

can´t load module snd-atiixp

missing kernel or user mode driver snd-atiixp

can´t load module ohci1394

missing kernel or user mode driver ohci1394

can´t load module 8139cp

missing kernel or user mode driver 8139cp

can´t load module ohci-hcd

missing kernel or user mode driver ohci-hcd

can´t load module ohci-hcd

missing kernel or user mode driver ohci-hcd

can´t load module ehci-hcd

missing kernel or user mode driver ehci-hcd

*Starting usb hotplugging

*´modeprobe i82365´failed

*Trying alternative PCIC driver: yenta_socket

*Starting pcmcia

cardmgr[6451]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

*cardmgr failed to start. Make sure that you have PCMCIA

*nodules built or support compiled into the kernel

*Bringing eth0 up (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx)

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknow interface: No such device

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknow interface: No such device

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

* ERROR:   Problem startinf needed services.

                 "netmount" was not started.

* ERROR:   Problem startinf needed services.

                 "sshd" was not started.
```

was könnte mir da fehlenLast edited by trashcity on Mon Oct 11, 2004 8:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt aber versuche make moduels und make modules_install. Das sieht danach aus, dass die Modulen nicht installiert worden sind.

----------

## Earthwings

"make all" ist kurz für "make vmlinux bzImage modules". modules_install ist da nicht enthalten. Siehe "make help".

----------

## kairo

Muss es beim 2.6-er Kelnel nicht

```
# make && make modules_install
```

heißen?

Also um den Kernel zu basteln und die Module zu installieren.

Siehe

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

unter "Kompilieren und Installieren"

MfG kairo

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *kairo wrote:*   

> Muss es beim 2.6-er Kelnel nicht
> 
> ```
> # make && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

```
# make all && make modules_install
```

macht dasselbe, trashcity hat das modules_install vergessen. Geh auf /usr/src/linux und tipp make help ein und lies es selber

----------

## boris64

[OT] irgendwie fehlt mir hier noch das

```
make install
```

welches das bzimage kopiert, symlinks anlegt uswusf.

steht irgendwie auch nicht in der doku (oder habe ich das übersehen?),

warum also noch den kernel manuell nach /boot kopieren, wenn's so einfach geht?

----------

## trashcity

hatte geglaubt das wenn ich 

```
make all 
```

ausführe er auch gleich meine module anlägt und auch installiert 

also nach make modules und dan make modules_install wahren dan fast alle fehler ok 

bis auf 

```
*´modprobe i82365´failed

* Trayubg alternative PCIC driver: yenta_socket
```

also warum auch immer 

was ich auch noch nicht im 2.6.8 gefunden habe ist 

wo bitte kann ich meine USB Tastatur in den Kernel packen 

habs im make menuconfig unter Diverse Drivers > USB nicht gefunden oder habs übersehen

----------

## trashcity

das sind die optionen unter USB Support

```
                                       <*> Support for Host-side USB                                                                                  

                                        [ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                                                               

                                        ---   Miscellaneous USB options                                                                                

                                        [*]   USB device filesystem                                                                                    

                                        [ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                          

                                        [ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                              

                                        ---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                                                              

                                        <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                                               

                                        [ ]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                             

                                        [ ]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                        

                                        < >   OHCI HCD support                                                                                         

                                        <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                                                    

                                        ---   USB Device Class drivers                                                                                 

                                        < >   USB Audio support                                                                                        

                                        < >   USB Bluetooth TTY support                                                                                

                                        < >   USB MIDI support                                                                                         

                                        < >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                                              

                                        <*>   USB Printer support                                                                                      

                                        <*>   USB Mass Storage support                                                                                 

                                        [ ]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                                                         

                                        [ ]     USB Mass Storage Write-Protected Media Detection (EXPERIMENTAL)                                        

                                        [ ]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                    

                                        [ ]     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                                                       

                                        [ ]     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                                                         

                                        [ ]     Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                                                         

                                        [ ]     HP CD-Writer 82xx support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                               

                                        [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                          

                                        [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                      

                                        [ ]     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                     

                                        ---   USB Human Interface Devices (HID)                                                                        

                                        <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                                                            

                                        [*] HID input layer support                                                                                    

                                        [ ]   Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                    

                                        [ ] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                                                                         

                                        < > Aiptek 6000U/8000U tablet support                                                                          

                                        < > Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support                                                                       

                                        < > KB Gear JamStudio tablet support                                                                           

                                        < > Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support                                                                  

                                        < > MicroTouch USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                          

                                        <M> eGalax TouchKit USB Touchscreen Driver                                                                     

                                        < > X-Box gamepad support                                                                                      

                                        < > ATI / X10 USB RF remote control                                                                            

                                        --- USB Imaging devices                                                                                        

                                        < > USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                    

                                        < > Microtek X6USB scanner support                                                                             

                                        < > HP53xx USB scanner support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                  

                                        --- USB Multimedia devices                                                                                     

                                        < > DABUSB driver                                                                                              

                                        --- Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support                                            

                                        --- USB Network adaptors                                                                                       

                                        < > USB CATC NetMate-based Ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                              

                                        < > USB KLSI KL5USB101-based ethernet device support                                                           

                                        < > USB Pegasus/Pegasus-II based ethernet device support                                                       

                                        < > USB RTL8150 based ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   

                                        < > Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework                                                                     

                                        --- USB port drivers                                                                                           

                                        < > USS720 parport driver                                                                                      

                                            USB Serial Converter support  --->                                                                         

                                        --- USB Miscellaneous drivers                                                                                  

                                        < > EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support                                                                       

                                        < > EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support                                                                        

                                        < > Texas Instruments Graph Link USB (aka SilverLink) cable support                                            

                                        < > USB Auerswald ISDN support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                  

                                        < > USB Diamond Rio500 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                  

                                        < > USB Lego Infrared Tower support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                             

                                        < > USB LCD driver support                                                                                     

                                        < > USB LED driver support                                                                                     

                                        <M> Cypress USB thermometer driver support                                                                     

                                        <M> USB PhidgetServo support                                                                                   

                                        < > USB testing driver (DEVELOPMENT)                                                                           

                                            USB Gadget Support  --->                                                                                   

   
```

Inputdevice Support

```
                                               --- Userland interfaces                                                                                 

                                               --- Mouse interface                                                                                     

                                               [*]   Provide legacy /dev/psaux device                                                                  

                                               (1024) Horizontal screen resolution                                                                     

                                               (768) Vertical screen resolution                                                                        

                                               < > Joystick interface                                                                                  

                                               < > Touchscreen interface                                                                               

                                               < > Event interface                                                                                     

                                      < > Event debugging                                                                                     

                                               --- Input I/O drivers                                                                                   

                                               < > Gameport support                                                                                    

                                               < > Serial port line discipline                                                                         

                                               < > ct82c710 Aux port controller                                                                        

                                               < > Parallel port keyboard adapter                                                                      

                                               < > PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller                                                         

                                               --- Input Device Drivers                                                                                

                                               --- Keyboards                                                                                           

                                               < >   Sun Type 4 and Type 5 keyboard support                                                            

                                               < >   DECstation/VAXstation LK201/LK401 keyboard support                                                

                                               < >   XT Keyboard support                                                                               

                                               < >   Newton keyboard                                                                                   

                                               [*] Mice                                                                                                

                                               <*>   PS/2 mouse                                                                                        

                                               < >   Serial mouse                                                                                      

                                               < >   InPort/MS/ATIXL busmouse                                                                          

                                               < >   Logitech busmouse                                                                                 

                                               <*>   IBM PC110 touchpad                                                                                

                                               < >   DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet                                                         

                                               [ ] Joysticks                                                                                           

                                               [ ] Touchscreens                                                                                        

                                               [*] Misc                                                                                                

                                               < >   PC Speaker support                                                                                

                                               < >   User level driver support                                                                         

                            
```

ich finds nicht das schei.... Keyboard

----------

## trashcity

leider war die google suche und auch die suche in diversen foren ergebniss los

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Genau wie bei einer USB-kompatiblen Maus braucht der Kernel keine zusätzlichen Optionen außer der vollen "HID-Unterstützung" um das Keyboard zu erkennen. Die Standardkeyboardunterstützung ist sowieso aktiviert (siehe dazu .config). 

Falls es trotzdem Probleme haben solltest, könntest du im BIOS die "USB-Legacy" Option aktivieren.

tschö

----------

## trashcity

hallo zielscheibe 

leider ist es so ich hat zuvor den kernel mit genkernel erstellt da hat es gefunkt 

jetzt arbeite ich mit dem kernel den ich selbst gebaut habe jetzt funkts nicht mehr 

leider hat mein Bios solche einstellungs möglichkeiten nicht da ich auf einem Hp Compaq nx9110 notebook arbeite 

also irgend etwas brauch ich da hald noch oder

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Habe hier USB + PS/2 Keyboard am Laufen. Dies sind die Differenzen zu deinen Einstellungen. Habe den gesamten USB-Teil modular kompilieren müssen, da sonst die 2. Maus (PS/2) nicht laufen möchte.

USB Sektion

```

<M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                     

[*] HID input layer support                                          

[ ]   Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                             

[*] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                                  

 USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  ---> 

```

Inputdevice Sektion

```

< > Joystick interface            

< > Touchscreen interface                     

<M> Event interface                                           

< > Event debugging                                 

 --- Input I/O drivers 

```

Falls es so immer nicht funktionieren sollte, boote einmal deinen mit "Genkernel" erstellten Kernel und führe als "root"

```

cat /proc/config.gz >> meine_genkernel_config_die_aber_auch_toll_funktionierte.gz

```

Die Datei (meine_bla_bla.gz) noch entpacken und als ".config" in dein 2.6.8er Kernelverzeichnis kopieren; make menuconfig ausführen > abspeichern > "make vmlinux modules modules_install install". 

HTH

----------

## trashcity

hab jetzt alles so eingestellt 

was anderes hab ich noch nicht gefunden

aber laufen tut das keyboard noch nicht

```
   ---   USB Human Interface Device(HID)                                                                        

<M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                                                            

[*] HID input layer support                                                                                    

[ ]   Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                    

 [*] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                                                                         

USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->                          

            <*> USB HIDBP Keyboard (simple Boot) support                                                      

            <*> USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support                                                         

   
```

hab bis auf 

```
USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support
```

 alles jetzt fix im kernel 

muss ich 

```
USB Human Interface Device 
```

(full HID) support extra starten 

hat noch wehr eine ahnung

----------

## trashcity

hab gerade meine USB interface überprüft und die funken 

was hab ich gemacht 

USB HD angesteckt und mit 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /usbhd
```

 gemounted

und das funkt super

aber was ist mit meiner USB Mouse und USB Tastatur ich finde den fehler nicht

----------

## trashcity

kann ich und oder wo   überprüfen ob er meine tastatur überhaupt  auf dem usb board findet

----------

## trashcity

in der dmesg   kommt so an die 40x diese meldung 

```
hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

hub 1-5.4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled

usb 1-5.4.2: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-5.4.3: USB disconnect, address 5
```

----------

## mathgeek

Hi,

ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mit meinem Notebook-Keyboard. Mit dem Kernel von der LiveCD lief alles, nur mit meinem eigenen nicht. Die USB HID Boot Protocol drivers                                                                               

```
USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->                         

            <*> USB HIDBP Keyboard (simple Boot) support                                                     

            <*> USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support                                                         

   
```

habe ich aus meinem Kernel verbannt, seit dem funktioniert das Keyboard hervorragend. Good luck!

----------

## trashcity

fehler gefunden hab gerade mein altes Microsoft Office Keyboard 1.0A auf dem USB Port angestekt und funkt 

also so viel zum thema USB Plug and Play 

scheind so als ob mein Kernel nicht alle USB Keyboard mag

also ich hatte zuvor ein 

KeySonic (ACK-715EL) 

CoolerMaster (EAK-USi)

die beiden dürften also nicht funken

----------

## trashcity

wenn ich später Zeit habe werde ich veruchen herauszufinden warum die beiden mit dem genkernel kernel funken und mit meinen selbst gebauten nicht 

grüsse Trash

----------

## theche

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> kann ich und oder wo   überprüfen ob er meine tastatur überhaupt  auf dem usb board findet

 

```

lsusb

```

----------

